# PCD on 12/2



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody else locked on this date?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

*Thanks*



I-Won-Today said:


> Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


But I knew you'd be there. LOL

BTW, my CA told me that you allow eager students to take out your car for solo extended lap time.:jawdrop:

Sound like a blast.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

What he forgot to tell you is that when that you are trying to run me down while I'm in your vehicle :bigpimp:


----------

